# Making Reaper Notation like Sibelius



## Phryq (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi guys, so as some may know, Reaper now has built in notation. Reaper is much cheaper than Sibelius, or other scoring software, however, the workflow is much different. As someone who had been using Sibelius since version 2 (since I was a child) I couldn't change workflow.

And so I've created an action list mimicking the key commands on Sibelius in Reaper. It's of course not 100% the same, but I'm actually finding my Reaper workflow to be better.
http://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=177142

So try it out


----------



## d.healey (Nov 14, 2016)

This looks good. I've been setting up my own version of the same but it looks like you've come up with some things I hadn't so I shall be cherry picking from your selection  One thing that I'd like to see added to Reaper is to disable adding step inputted notes to the selection by default.

You might also be interested in the notation editor icons I created - http://forum.cockos.com/showpost.php?p=1733823&postcount=10


----------



## Phryq (Nov 15, 2016)

Nice! I will definitely download that.

Maybe we should work together / combine sets? I'm really only doing this for my own workflow  but I figured since I need to make it anyhow, might as well share.

What do you think of my triplet system (same as creating a note, but hold ALT, and it's now a triplet of that value).

Hmmm, not quite sure how to install. Oh well, I should figure it out soon.


----------



## Musicam (Nov 15, 2016)

Im studying to buy Reaper, do you know if Reaper has chords like Cubase?


----------



## d.healey (Nov 15, 2016)

Phryq said:


> Nice! I will definitely download that.
> 
> Maybe we should work together / combine sets? I'm really only doing this for my own workflow  but I figured since I need to make it anyhow, might as well share.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'll have to make a list of my actions/key assignments and we can see how best to combine them.

The install path for the icons is C:\Users\Username\AppData\Roaming\REAPER64\Data\toolbar_icons.



> *click an empty space* 'grab' to move the 'page' around. (That nice little 'grabbing hand' should appear.


Middle mouse button does this


----------



## d.healey (Nov 18, 2016)

Latest update supports two articulation marking per note. I also noticed that the add articulation actions now toggle the articulations on and off which is great


----------

